# Any use for these?



## kweinert (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw this on the local CL and wondered if anyone saw a use for these:

maple ply with cutouts


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2012)

Skateboards in the opposite universe? 

Or, you could buy them and set them aside to feed to Jimmy in case he needs to land in Colorado for a snack.

Back to my cave. 

Seriously if it's not a far drive just go get them and figure out a use later. 


:no dice. more please:


----------

